# pictures of size adult tegus :)



## Kimmie (Nov 11, 2011)

Anyone can share some pics with me with their b/w tegu adult  I would be happy to see how big my little Cookie can get  and I love to look at pics ^_^

Oh and Cookie ate his first live mouse today did go with no problems ^^


----------



## numarix (Nov 11, 2011)

Kimmie check out you tube there's a great many video's on there.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Nov 11, 2011)

Heres some of my big girl...about 4ft 2in. Some of these where she looks reaaallly fat are when she was full of follicles...also mostly taken after a fresh shed, excluding the tail which finished shedding the next day. Shes a beaut, in my opinion


----------



## Kimmie (Nov 12, 2011)

ohh she is so pretty ^-^ does a male get larger then a female or is it the other way?, I know the male gets a bigger head but is that it ?


----------



## omgtaylorg (Nov 12, 2011)

The males usually tend to get bigger its just also about how they are raised, diet, how often they are fed etc...but on average the males get larger


----------



## james.w (Nov 12, 2011)

Here is my All American, he isn't an adult but is around 42" in these pics.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Nov 12, 2011)

Thats a good lookin guu, I really like the AA's


----------



## RamblinRose (Nov 13, 2011)

My 4 yr old blacknose in the tub with is mate. He is just shy of 5'. He curls in the standard size tub now.


----------



## Kimmie (Nov 13, 2011)

they are all so cute ^-^ that is one big male u have there Ram xD


----------



## omgtaylorg (Nov 13, 2011)

I love that all black head, Bobby Hill has one named the Dark Lady that has a black head like that


----------



## KSTAR (Nov 15, 2011)

the tegus look great i havent been on here in a while i forgot how much i miss my little/big guys


----------



## striggs (Nov 16, 2011)

my 5 yr old male Chubbs


----------



## teguboy77 (Nov 16, 2011)

Darn i remember when it was a juvi and it was big,but now its just straight up huge lol and awsome looking nothing new though,keep up the good work.


----------



## striggs (Nov 16, 2011)

sup Teguboy if you're talking bout Chubbs thank u.


----------



## teguboy77 (Nov 16, 2011)

striggs said:


> sup Teguboy if you're talking bout Chubbs thank u.



Yeah buddy talking about chubbs np,glad to hear from ya.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Nov 16, 2011)

Chubbs is a good lookin guu, he's huuuuuge you've done a great job with him keep it up


----------



## striggs (Nov 16, 2011)

thanx Taylor, ur girl looks great as well.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 16, 2011)

Chubbs looking damn nice.


----------



## striggs (Nov 18, 2011)

TeguBuzz said:


> Chubbs looking damn nice.



Thanx again Buzz


----------



## turtlepunk (Nov 22, 2011)

WOW RAMBLIN ROSE!!! YOUR BLACK-NOSE IS HUUUUGE!!! almost 5 feet??!


----------



## Rhetoric (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm drooling over these adult pics, I am stoked to think any of mine will get that big. Realistically, Guru will be the only bigger male. :'( but I still love them all.


----------



## Kimmie (Nov 22, 2011)

Idk why but I hope Cookie is a female  xD maah nvm I dont care what he is he is just my sweetheart


----------



## Rhetoric (Nov 22, 2011)

Kimmie said:


> Idk why but I hope Cookie is a female  xD maah nvm I dont care what he is he is just my sweetheart



I think it'd be nice to have a girl around! One of my dogs and I are the only females in the house... I was under the impression Rango was a female when I got him in May.


----------

